# I have been watching too many decorating shows



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I spent the weekend cleaning and watching these shows all weekend. The result is that now I want to re-do my entire kitchen.

Was going to wallpaper but now I have changed my mind and will paint the walls instead. I even figured out a âcolorâ for the kitchen which I will try to stick to..Got it figured to light grey walls with blue accents. âSnort LOLâ I never had a âcolorâ theme before and It will sure take a while to do it on my budget.. (basically Nothing) â¦but I got motivated for a winter project now.

LOL is a kitchen towel an accent? 
Those shows are a trip.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I too love those shows.... HGTV is my favorite channel.... I can't get over the amount of money people will spend to have the "best".... or on the House Hunters shows, "Oh, gee only 4 bedroom, and 4 1/2 bathrooms....".... ....

Seriously.... :stars:

Although I have seen some great ideas on different shows too....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

NO kidding! The amounts they spend sometimes are out of my reality for sure, pretty yes, functional no.
Sometimes I watch them just to say "are you kidding me!" Like last weekend when the re-did a room in someones upstairs. They put a pillow filled seat right next to the open stairway. Then they stood back and said "uh o I see a problem". I was saying good the couple has 2 small children, they need to close in the opening so the kids dont do a header down the stairs. Nope the problem was how were they going to paint the wall up so high. 

Sometimes I see something that I would like to copy someday. Like I did make my own pot rack cheap. Thing is I dont have 12 workers to help get it done in one weekend and an endless checkbook. 

I wish I got that show that some lady comes in and cleans the messy houses. That one would help me more. My sister gets that one but I dont.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Oh the house cleaning one.... Is that "How Clean Is Your House?" ?.... I get that on the BBCA channel (British Broadcasting).... I love it.... but I'm telling you what, sometimes I feel like I am gonna throw up watching that show.... How can people live like that.... .... So gross.... But I keep watching it.... daily.... :bash:.....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Yep I think that is the one. After I watch it I feel organized and together :sing: . I watch the other ones where everything is perfect and together and cordinated and all and It makes me want to clean and change everything. 

Update: I called my brother in law to ask if he has any extra leftover paint he dosent need. He said he thinks he has some white paint so ya! If he does I can throw in some dark gray that I already have (somewhers - I gotta find it) and mix up a batch myself to get light gray. Its in my budget too!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Sumer said:


> NO kidding! The amounts they spend sometimes are out of my reality for sure, pretty yes, functional no.



I miss Christopher Lowell's show _Interior Motives_... He could completely re-do you house with MDF and well placed duct tape.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

This is exactly why I had to stop watching Clean Sweep! My husband would know to leave the house for the day if I watched it, because I would be motivated beyond belief. Now, I just do things I like. For the first time in 20 years, our place is starting to look like a home instead of a dormitory!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Sumer said:


> Update: I called my brother in law to ask if he has any extra leftover paint he dosent need. He said he thinks he has some white paint so ya! If he does I can throw in some dark gray that I already have (somewhers - I gotta find it) and mix up a batch myself to get light gray. Its in my budget too!


Great idea! Be sure not to mix oil-based with latex, though.  I've made my own paint several times. Works great!

 RedTartan


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I mixed paint for my living room that I painted a couple years ago and it worked great. 
Im getting around 2 gallons from my BIL :banana02: . Its all leftovers from remodling stuff he does. He said he has white satin and some other kind that I forgot. Ill make sure I ask him what kind to use to mix it with. It should be enough to do the kitchen and the hallway. I think I need to get some black instead of using the gray I have. I remembered there might be sand in my gallon of gray from a wheel chair ramp I painted. 
I am not in a hurry to do this...sorta dread it... LOL . I dont look forwards to having the kitchen all torn up again.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I can't wait till we can start painting our kitchen. The pink floral wallpaper that is in there now gives me the willies! And what genius uses stucco in the laundry room? It's going too. Maybe this weekend, if all goes right. Stupid decorating shows. Making me want to do stuff. I don't do stuff.................lol


----------

